# Computer getting stuck on loading screen



## Bbrewer (Dec 7, 2011)

My brothers computer gets stuck on the main loading screen (the screen that loads right before you go into the login screen). He gets very frustrated and we have no clue how to fix it, Please help!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can try booting to the alternate boot menu (press F8 before Windows starts to load) and select Repair or start up repair if that is an option.

or

Try to boot to safe mode. Reboot the system and press F8 before Windows loads. Select Safe Mode.


----------



## Bbrewer (Dec 7, 2011)

will try that now, also there is another problem when we use the computer it gets random blue screens and were not too sure why the computer seems to still be in good condition except for the fact it gets blue screens its up to about 2-3 blue screens a day when we use it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Blue screens could be hardware or software related. If you can post the info from the blue screen it may pinpoint where the problem is.


----------



## Bbrewer (Dec 7, 2011)

well i have the .dmp files if that would help.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can post those after reading all the information here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-551410.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## Bbrewer (Dec 7, 2011)

care to explain what a d/load and h/drive is i'm not very good with computers.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

d/load = download and h/drive= hard drive


----------



## Bbrewer (Dec 7, 2011)

and how am i suppose to download and run my hard drive makers diagnostic?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

download it with the computer you are on now and burn it to disk and put in the other one and boot to the disk.


----------



## Bbrewer (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment Mini120311-03.zip


View attachment Mini120411-01.zip


View attachment Mini120511-01.zip


View attachment Mini120611-01.zip


Here are 4 random .dmp files i pulled out, for JMPC.


----------

